#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test

## amos.0119

Free prepatation material for TOEFL iBT® test can be collected form the following sites


To familiarize you with the types of questions on the test, you have access to a free practice opportunity — the TOEFL® Interactive Sampler.
 at www.ets.org/toefl/ibt/prepare.


1.  Prepare for the test with TOEFL® Practice Online, the only practice test that simulates the TOEFL iBT testing experience by covering all 4
skills: Reading, Listening, Speaking, and Writing. It offers targeted practice to monitor progress and help confirm readiness for test day, and
gives you scores and diagnostic reports for your completed practice tests within 24 hours. See www.ets.org/toeflpractice.


2.  Access free practice questions at www.ets.org/toefl/ibt/prepare/sample_questions.

3.  Find more free and priced test prep products at www.ets.org/toefl/ibt/prepare.





  Similar Threads: Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

